# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا  برنامج الموسوعه القرانيه مع التفاسيروالتلاوات بكامل مميزاتها برنامج الموسوعه القرانيه بكامل مميزاتها

## mohamed73

برنامج   الموسوعه   القرانيه   بكامل   مميزاتها    ويتوافق مع الجيل الثالث ويتوافق ايضا مع الجيل الخامس باستثناء التلاوات  محتويات البرنامج مايلى  الموسوعه القرانيه  التفاسير أ / تفسير الطبرى ب/ تفسير المنتخب ج/ تفسيرالنيسابورى  التلاوات 1/ جزء عم للشيخ / ابوبكر الشاطرى 2/ سورة الكهف للشيخ / على جابر 3/ سورة الكهف للشيخ / عبد الباسط 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  التحميل * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* Quran.asga.rar  * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم  
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## hassan riach

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## hamidha

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## المارد225

جميل

----------


## sewarsef

*بارك الله بعمرك وجزاك خيرا
*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===**

----------


## ايهابو

مشكور اخي الكريم  جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------

